# compiz-fusion anstatt beryl und nur Probleme ...

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Moin moin,

also ich habe so meine Probleme mit compiz-fusion. Aber der Reihe nach. 

Vor ca. 6-12 Monaten hatte ich mir auf meinem Rechner "beryl" installiert und ja, ich war begeistert. Nicht nur das es "out-of-the-Box" lief, nein, es gab auch keine Abstürze, das System war immernoch genauso schnell, die CPU-Auslastung niedrig, OpenGL-Games ohne nennenswerte Verluste spielbar. 

Kurz gesagt, beryl hielt alles was es versprochen war und das ganz ohne komplizierte Installation oder Konfiguration. 

Okay, das war einmal, beryl gibt es ja leider nicht mehr.

So, jetzt habe ich Anfang des Jahres meinen neuen Rechner bekommen, einen QuadCore mit einer GeForce 8800GTS, daran angeschlossen sind 2 x TFT-Bildschirme. Die Anzeige ist auf "TwinView" eingestellt, d.h. der eine Monitor läuft mit 1280x1024 Pixel und der andere mit 1440x990 Pixel. Ich benutze kein(!) gemeinsamen Desktop (xinerama oder wie das heißt habe ich nicht). 

Gentoo war relativ flott aufgespielt und dann wollte ich wieder mein "beryl" aufspielen ... ah, gibt es nicht mehr, das ganze heißt jetzt "compiz-fusion" ... okay, dann spiele ich eben das auf, wird schon gleich funktionieren (dachte ich mir). Tja, und das war dann doch mal ganz falsch gedacht. Die Installation lief soweit noch gut durch, keine Fehler am Ende.

Leider Gottes hört es jetzt mit den guten Nachrichten auf. Nachdem ich das ganze mit 

```
compiz-start
```

 gestartet habe war die Enttäuschung sehr groß. Wobei man sagen muss, das ich die verschiedenen Startmöglichkeiten, wie im gentoo wiki angegeben ausprobiert habe, alle ohne Erfolg.

Folgende Fehler sind mir gleich ins Auge gefallen:

1. Die Fensterrahmen fehlen komplett, d.h. ich kann nichts mehr verschieben, etc... Okay, ich weiß, der Fehler scheint bekannt zu sein und ich habe auch diverse „Notlösungen“ gefunden. Nur leider war keine davon wirklich erfolgreich, mal hatte ich auf dem linken Monitor Fensterrahmen und dafür auf dem rechten keine, mal umgekehrt. Sämtliche Workarounds haben nicht funktioniert.

2. Die Geschwindigkeit des Gnome-Menü’s ist mit compiz-fusion abartig langsam. Und bevor jetzt ein Einspruch kommt, ich weiß das standartmäßig ein „Menü-Effekt“ eingeschaltet ist, welcher dafür sorgt das die einzelnen Menü`s nicht aufklappen, sondern „sanft“ überblenden. Und ja, ich weiß auch das dieser Effekt Zeit braucht. ABER, um was es mir geht ist die Tatsache, das es nach einem Mausklick auf ein Menü ganze 2-3 Sekunden dauert bevor(!) der besagte Effekt startet! Und auch wenn ich den Effekt ausschalte bleiben die 2-3 Sekunden Reaktionszeit des Menü’s.

3. Die Geschwindigkeit allgemein lässt auch sehr zu wünschen übrig. Im Vergleich zu „beryl“ würde ich sagen das „compiz-fusion“ 2-3 x solange braucht um irgendwelche Effekte darzustellen, Fenster zu verschieben, etc. ... Kurz gesagt, compiz-fusion ist bei mir unerträglich langsam im Vergleich zu Beryl.

Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, wo den nun der Fehler liegt.

 Meine xorg.conf ist genau laut gentoo-wiki konfiguriert, ich habe das mehrmals kontrolliert. Siehe auch hier 

```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@angler)  Fr 28. Dez 12:38:30 CET 2007

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "i2c"

    Load           "bitmap"

    Load           "ddc"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "int10"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "vbe"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse1"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "evBits" "+1-2"

    Option         "keyBits" "~272-287"

    Option         "relBits" "~0-2 ~6 ~8"

    Option         "Pass" "3"

    Option         "Protocol" "event"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    Option         "Buttons" "8"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "7 8"

    Option         "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Philips 190S5"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Option         "UseEvents"         "false"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    #Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"

    Identifier     "Videocard1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option         "NoLogo" "true"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Option         "UseEvents"         "false"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    #Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option         "NoLogo" "true"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Videocard1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection
```

Desweiteren habe ich den neuesten nvidia-Treiber aus dem Portage installiert und auch die  3D-Beschleunigung läuft 1a.

```
angler linux # emerge -vp nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.09  USE="acpi gtk -custom-cflags (-multilib)" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Dazu habe ich auch die entsprechenden Pakete maskiert, siehe "/etc/portage/package.keywords"

```
#

# compiz-fusion

#

dev-python/compizconfig-python 

x11-wm/compiz 

x11-wm/compiz-fusion 

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main 

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra 

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported 

x11-wm/emerald 

x11-themes/emerald-themes 

x11-apps/ccsm 

x11-libs/libcompizconfig 

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf 

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig 

x11-libs/compiz-bcop
```

"/etc/portage/packages.use"

```
x11-libs/cairo             glitz svg pdf
```

Also ich denke ich habe im Prinzip alles richtig gemacht, oder? Aber warum funktioniert es dann nicht ist die Frage. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiter helfen, weil ich kann nicht ganz glauben das compiz-fusion im Vergleich zu beryl so schlecht ist.

Also wer weiß Rat?

Wie bekomme compiz-fusion genauso gut zum laufen wie früher beryl?

Woher kommen die Fehler bei mir und wie bekomme ich sie weg?

Achja, noch mal die Infoausgabe falls es jemanden interessiert.

```
angler ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU @ 2.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 06 Feb 2008 08:00:03 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ "

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 acl acpi alsa amd64 avahi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bonjour boo cairo cli cracklib crypt dbus de_tvtoday device-mapper dri dv dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread encode exif fat ffmpeg firefox fortran gdbm gecko gif glitz gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtkhtml hal hddtemp iconv ieee1394 java jfs joystick jpeg keyring lame libnotify lm_sensors logrotate mad midi mmx mono mp3 mpeg msn mtp mudflap ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python quicktime readline reflection sdl session spl sse sse2 ssh ssl svg tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode v4l vcd wifi x264 xine xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vmware"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## Max Steel

dein beryl müsste immernoch im Portage-BAum (hab lange nichtmehr nachgesehen)

allerdings testing.

ansonsten, habe ich keine Ahnung, tut mir leid.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

also ich habs nicht gefunden, aber selbst wenn .... irgendwie muss das doch auch mit compiz-fusion laufen.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hilfe!

Es geht immernoch nicht, und das obwohl ich mich das Wochenende nochmal hingesetzt habe und alle HowTo's durchgegangen bin. Aber egal was ich auch mache, zum einem fehlen immer(!) Die Fensterränder und zum anderen dauert das aktivieren von z.Bsp. Menü's immernoch ewig ....

Weiß den wirklich keiner Rat?

Ist compiz-fusion wirklich soviel schlechter als beryl?

Hat den niemand ein ähnliches System am laufen?

Wo liegt mein Fehler?

Wie bekomme ich das nur zum laufen .... echt am verzweifeln ....

----------

## Vortex375

Also eigentlich habe ich compiz-fusion bei mir nahezu problemlos am laufen. Ich kann mir leider keinen Reim drauf machen, was bei dir falsch läuft.

Ich starte compiz allerdings nicht mit compiz-start sondern mit

```
compiz --replace ccp && emerald
```

Achtung: ohne Gewähr. Genaueres kann ich dir erst liefern, wenn ich wieder daheim an meinem Pc sitze.

Damit habe ich Fensterrahmen. Auch läuft das ganze sehr flott und geschmeidig. Verzögerungen von 2-3 Sekunden sind bei mir noch nie vorgekommen, trotz aktivierter Effekte. Auch das Verschieben von Fenstern geht sehr sanft. Bei beryl sind die immer irgendwie so "hinterhergeruckelt". Bei compiz-fusion kann ich die nun ohne irgendwelche nervige Verzögerung verschieben.

Ich habe das neuste Release auf dem Sabayon-Overlay installiert. (Sorry, genaueres liefere ich noch nach)

Hast du denn mal versucht, das TwinView testweise abzuschalten und es wenigstens mal auf einem Monitor ans laufen zu kriegen?

Hast du möglicherweise einfach eine (sehr) veraltete Version von compiz installiert?

Übrigens, lass doch bitte den Apostroph bei deinen "Menü's" und "HowTo's" weg. Der ist nicht nur hässlich und umständlich zu tippen sondern obendrein noch vollkommen falsch und fehl am Platz.

----------

## WiredEd

Was passiert denn wenn Du

```
gtk-window-decorator --replace
```

in einer Konsole startest?

----------

## root_tux_linux

Installier doch einfach Fusion Icon?

Dann hast du wie bei Beryl dieses Icon im Try wo du mehr oder minder alles einstellen kannst.

Btw. Das mit den Rahmen hatte ich auch, musste compiz-start bearbeiteten damit er emerald mit startet.

----------

## nbs

Das Problem mit den Fensterrahmen hatte ich am Anfang auch. Ich starte nun die ganze Geschichte mit 

```
compiz --replace ccp --loose-binding
```

 und im ccsm habe ich unter Effects/Fensterdekoration bei Kommando 

```
emerald --replace
```

 eingetragen. Aber das hast du ja bestimmt schon ausprobiert.

----------

## root_tux_linux

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion#compiz-start <------ Da ist das Patch ^^

----------

## Pegasus87

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Installier doch einfach Fusion Icon?
> 
> Dann hast du wie bei Beryl dieses Icon im Try wo du mehr oder minder alles einstellen kannst.
> 
> Btw. Das mit den Rahmen hatte ich auch, musste compiz-start bearbeiteten damit er emerald mit startet.

 

Das ist aber nicht im Portage-Tree zu finden und das xeffects Overlay findet layman nach einem sync auch nicht mehr..... wo soll das Programm denn sein?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Installier doch einfach Fusion Icon?
> 
> Dann hast du wie bei Beryl dieses Icon im Try wo du mehr oder minder alles einstellen kannst.
> 
> Btw. Das mit den Rahmen hatte ich auch, musste compiz-start bearbeiteten damit er emerald mit startet. 
> ...

 

```
layman -f -a sabayon
```

```
gentoo angelus # emerge -s fusion-icon

Searching...

[ Results for search key : fusion-icon ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-apps/fusion-icon

      Latest version available: 9999-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://opencompositing.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion Tray Icon and Manager (git)

      License:       GPL-2

gentoo angelus #    
```

----------

## s.hase

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist aber nicht im Portage-Tree zu finden und das xeffects Overlay findet layman nach einem sync auch nicht mehr..... wo soll das Programm denn sein?

 

Beim Nachfolger vom xeffects, desktop-effects.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *s.hase wrote:*   

>  *Pegasus87 wrote:*   
> 
> Das ist aber nicht im Portage-Tree zu finden und das xeffects Overlay findet layman nach einem sync auch nicht mehr..... wo soll das Programm denn sein? 
> 
> Beim Nachfolger vom xeffects, desktop-effects.

 

Was'n nu besser?

desktop-effects oder sabayon? oO

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Moinsen,

habe seit neustem meine 2 x Monitore per Nvidia-"TwinView" zu einem großen Bildschirm verbunden und seitdem habe ich auch keine Probleme mehr mit compiz-fusion. Allerdings gefällt mir diese Lösung doch nicht zu 100%.

Am liebsten wäre mir, ich hätte auf dem Monitor 1 compiz-fusion angeschaltet und auf dem anderen Monitor compiz-fusion aus. Natürlich sollen dann beide Monitore wieder einzeln laufen.

Quasi ein Monitor für den Desktop und einer für Fullscreen-Games.

Deswegen, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die xorg.conf konfigurieren muss, damit compiz-fusion nur auf einem Monitor läuft? Und muss ich da eventuell sonst noch Einstellung an compiz selbst vornehmen?

----------

